# Our Pocket Puppies are 1!!!!



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Today is our Pocket Puppies first birthday. I looked back at some of their baby pix and find it hard to believe that they were once that little.

*Happy Birthday girls, BG, Kali & Kiva*










Here is a picture of the three of them the last time that they saw each other


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww they are so beautiful! Happy Birthday Pocket pups! arty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are so beautiful. I can't believe it's been a year already. I want to hug them all.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww Happy Birthday! I think we need a Birthday update pic of each of them as well


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Adorable! Happy birthday girls!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

They are cute! Happy Birthday Pocket Pups!!! arty:arty:arty:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How cute! I'd love to see updated pictures of the birthday pups!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

They are so adorable Heather. Happy Birthday Pocket Puppies!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo: Happy Birthday! :whoo:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday! They are gorgeous!!!arty:
Gina


----------



## wisegrl2433 (Jan 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday, they are so adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday girls!!! boy are they beautiful!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow how time flies! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I agree, need some birthday pics Heather!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They are darling puppies--I need pictures to see if they grew up okay!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're beautiful, they almost don't look real!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry I was not able to keep up with my own thread today, I have had the most horrible day 
All I wanted to do today was play with my Birthday girl and the rest of my fur family. 
Oh well, my girl BG thanks all of you for the b-day wishes as do I. I think she is turning into a stunning little girl. 
Joan should be on later to update Kali and Kiva's pix. Until then here are some of Miss BG showing off her Scooby Party Hat.

"BG smile for the camera "Baby Girl" 
"Mom do we really have to do the Party Hat thing??"









"There some birthday treats in it for you" 
"Yeah! I will smile for my Birthday treats"









"Heeheehee Look mom I shook and my Party Hat slide off" 
"Thank you BG, Mama Loves You, You are truly my little "Brat Girl":laugh:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

Here are some pictures from Kali and Kiva's 1 year birthday today. :cheer2:

They look a little shaggy because they've been blowing their coat and I had to cut them short. :-( They definitely don't like the hats (as we learned at Christmas!)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, I'm getting older by the minute. Where has a year gone? Happy Birthdya BG, Kali and Kiva.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awh! Very darling party girls! Happy Birthday Girls!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday you beautiful girls!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! WONDERFUL PHOTOS OF THOSE GORGEOUS TRIPLETS!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, they're all so pretty!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

aww Joan Kiva looks like she is fine with her b-day hat on She knows it is her special day. However Kali looks like Bg thinking "if this is my special day, then why do I have to wear this stupid hat":laugh:

Cute girls:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope the girls all had a great birthday!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday to the beautiful Pocket Litter! What a gorgeous trio Heather!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kali, BG and Kiva are adorable!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! A year already...... wow. 

Heather, I think you should repost the 'pocket puppies' pictures in this thread so others can see why you named them such. Those pics are too stinkin' cute!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k...... I found the thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=105362&highlight=pocket+puppies#post105362

Check out post #230 !! awwwwwwwwwwww........ !


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Heather, I think you should repost the 'pocket puppies' pictures in this thread so others can see why you named them such. Those pics are too stinkin' cute!!


Hey Marj, you don't have to twist my arm that hard:laugh: You know I always love to post pix

Here are the pix that Marj is talking about. These were taken when the girls were only 4 weeks old.

My husband and I were having a family T.V. night, so we brought the girls out to play, I had to go do something in the kitchen so I gave the girls to my husband to hold and when I came back into the room this is what he had done with them...

This is looking over my husband's shoulder at little Kiva









Kiva on the left and Kali on the right-



























BG is sitting somewhere with one of the kids. so here is a picture of her as a baby.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Heather those are great pictures! I can not believe how fast time has flown by!GEEZ!

I wanted to ask you--in your signature photo as the dogs scroll by--I see a hav that just speaks to me--the black dog with white feet and muzzle with a little white whiffed up between the eyes....who is that gorgeous dog? Is it a male? Shhhh....I think I'm in love!:kiss:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Heather those are great pictures! I can not believe how fast time has flown by!GEEZ!
> 
> I wanted to ask you--in your signature photo as the dogs scroll by--I see a hav that just speaks to me--the black dog with white feet and muzzle with a little white whiffed up between the eyes....who is that gorgeous dog? Is it a male? Shhhh....I think I'm in love!:kiss:


Julie, yes the time really has flown bylane:

the picture is Fidorka, the girl that I got a little over a year ago from Czech.
She has turned into quite a girl she has come a long way from that hairless scrawny puppy, though right now she is no longer black, she is almost completely silver.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Fidorka? Really? OMG! :faint:

I remember when you got those pups! I never realized that was the same hav! Boy,do I feel dumb!:brick:

Oh,sometime if you have a chance can you post a picture of her now? I'd love to see her silver coloring! I almost got a gray pup before getting Quincy. You just do not see many gray/silver colored havs(or I guess I don't)

Do you still have her brother Falco as well? I think it was Falco?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Oh,sometime if you have a chance can you post a picture of her now? I'd love to see her silver coloring! I almost got a gray pup before getting Quincy. You just do not see many gray/silver colored havs(or I guess I don't)
> 
> Do you still have her brother Falco as well? I think it was Falco?


Yes I will try to get an updated picture of Fidorka although right now I am running out the door to my son's BB Game.

Yes I still have Falco too, though I am going to let him go as he won't fit into my breeding program and he is much to sweet of a boy to not let him smother his love with someone with less competition so to speak.

here is a picture of him


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Heather,
I LOVE Falco...wish I lived close enough to see how he and Tucker would get along. He is flat out gorgeous!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pockets full of pups!!!! Woooooohooooo! 

Your dogs are beautiful, Heather! I've been pleased with seeing how gorgeous your Czech babies have become. I remember those initial photos when they seemed to have such challenging coats. Loads of TLC and a healthier life sure makes a difference!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Falco--

What a handsome guy he is!:kiss::kiss:

I wish I could get another dog---- I think I could make a bee-line to your house!:becky:

I remember when you got those puppies and to me they looked cute as buttons--but I'm not a person who knows about coats/textures etc. I remember you giving them tender loving care through a good diet and coat care etc. You sure did your thing girl--because they are lovely dogs!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:grouphug::grouphug: Happy first birthday !!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

the girls are beautiful . . happy birthday!


----------

